# Καλά Χριστούγεννα (Merry Christmas)



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα (Merry Christmas)*

As the title says hope all the Ex-Pats here in Greece have a wonderful Christmas and a great New Year.

Nathan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Napalm said:


> As the title says hope all the Ex-Pats here in Greece have a wonderful Christmas and a great New Year.
> 
> Nathan


And Kali Kronia to you.


----------

